# Music player for system.



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

My current HT system includes;

Sony XBR75X900F 
Marantz AV 7704

My network has various Windows PCs. I also have wireless and a few Android devices.

I have ~13,000 ripped Lossless WMA files on one of my PCs that I would lie to play through my HT system. 

I have configured one of my PCs to act as an DLNA server and my Marantz sees all the files but won't play them. The Sony TV will show the files and plays some of them just fine but the interface is slow and ******.

What I would like is something perhaps an Android app to run on a tablet which would have a good interface allowing creating playlists, intelligent genre creation, such as being able to tell it that the jazz genre shouldn't include Christmas music, not matter who the artist is. It would be great if it could do all of this and send the music directly from the PC to the TV or processor.

Does what I am looking for exist?

The Sony XBR75X900F seems to run Android as well.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

A cheap option would be a Raspberry Pi running Volumio hooked to the Marantz. Sound quality is spectacular. It plays all file types and you can make playlists.

Based on your requirement for mood based rendering you might look into Roon. They offer a player called Nucleus that would appear to suit your needs. Good luck!


----------



## Snookboy (Apr 28, 2006)

aceinc said:


> My current HT system includes;
> 
> Sony XBR75X900F
> Marantz AV 7704
> ...


JRiver is another option. Pretty inexpensive and will play any file type essentially.


----------

